# Christmas at Rainbow Bridge



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting that... very beautiful.

I need my box of tissues now though!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You Cindy. I'll sit in the quiet evening and listen for this wonderous message. And reply in kind.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gracious! That was not only moving, but powerful as well.

I too will listen with all my heart as tears roll down my cheeks.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Very beautiful, thanks so much for posting it, very touching


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is so very beautiful. I can barely type as the tears are falling. I have some very precious angels at the Bridge and I feel them daily and will be listening for them. I love you Zachary, Jake, Petey and Ferdosh!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Cindy, that was beautiful.(wiping tears from my eyes) wishing two sweet boys a Merry Xmas. i'll listen for you tonight.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the thought. This is the first Christmas in 14 years without Kelly, our Christmas pupper. I've thought about her all night running free again with her sister Sandy. Merry Christmas girls.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the good cry!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, I'll have to try reading it some other time, as I couldn't see the words through my tears. Made me miss my mom and Jackson.


----------



## RonG (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting this...it brought back so many wonderful memories of two wonderful boys...My two new guys can't understand why they're getting all the extra hugs today, but they eat up every one of them. Thanks.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for posting that beautiful poem. Made my tears flow like a river when I think of my girl Daisy there with all of the other precious goldens with her.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for this post.
you made me cry... it's amazing how much we love our goldens and pets... they are part of us and we are part of them too.
I am sure they remember us in the bridge, the same way we think of them.
anything could replace the love I feel for Lois.
I think that it's the worst part of having a pet by our side... because when they're gone... it's a nightmare difficult to overcome.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

thank you for the post. This Christmas was quite difficult for me and Tim. It's times such as these when we miss our Katie even more than we do everyday.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was great. The part toward the bottom got a little blurry thought  Thank you!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you is all I can say


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for that - yet another box of tissues opened. It was very moving, but i'm going to have to read the others poems when i'm on my own and can sit and cry my eyes out in peace!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That was really lovely i saw it on the site the other day but i couldn't face reading it till today.

Maggie


----------

